# PT 1911 and +P Ammo



## pops (Oct 31, 2007)

Is there any downside to using +P ammunition in a PT 1911?


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

Well, one wouldn't think so. What does your user manual say about it? I only shoot up my +P carry loads when they've seen extensive carry. I use FMJ regular range ammo for practice.
Page 9 of the owner's manual simply states:


> "Plus-P', "Plus-P-Plus" or other ultra or high velocity ammunition generates
> pressures significantly in excess of the pressures associated with standard
> ammunition. Such pressures may affect the useful life of the firearm or
> exceed the margin of safety built into many pistols and could therefore be
> DANGEROUS.


I'd call the tech support at Taurus and see what they say. 
Taurus International Manufacturing, Inc.
16175 NW 49 Avenue
Miami, Florida 33014
Telephone: (305) 624 1115


----------



## pops (Oct 31, 2007)

Ram Rod,

I appreciate your reply, as a result I just had a conversation with Technical support at Taurus who said absolutely no problem as a carry round but not for a steady diet. So +P ammunition is ok to shoot as a carry round, contiuous use could cause harm.

Thanks!


----------



## BigSkiff (Mar 6, 2009)

Yup, my PT1911 is my favorite pistol. If you're going to carry +p in your 1911 be sure to shoot enough of it at the range to know where it's going to group and also to eliminate the surprise in how the gun feels with +p. +P will wear your barrel out much faster than standard .45acp so shooting regular FMJ 230 gr. ammo at the range just makes more sense.


----------

